# wanting to move to the Netherlands



## callen1215 (Jun 19, 2015)

So my wife and I would like to move to the Netherlands eventually. A little background: wife is an ESL elementary school teacher working on her masters in educational psychology and I (husband) am a racing engine builder. We're not sure how to go about finding a job for either of us, especially me since my skills are so very specialized. We would like to move maybe during the summer of 2016 but we don't want to rush things and mess it all up. I know we need to go to the consulate of the Netherlands here in Houston, TX, but is that the first step? Anyways, any help would be greatly appreciated. Particularly for me finding a job building race engines. Thanks!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Start with the website of the Dutch consulate: Working in the Netherlands | The Netherlands Embassy and Consulates, United States The Netherlands maintains loads of websites in English that will explain the immigration laws and requirements, the tax system and much, much more.

Another excellent source for your research is the europa.eu website here: EUROPA - European Union website, the official EU website particularly the sections on Your Life in the EU. Your wife may be particularly interested in the Euridyce resources on the schools in the Netherlands: https://webgate.ec.europa.eu/fpfis/mwikis/eurydice/index.php/Netherlands:Overview

Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Dutchess (Jun 30, 2015)

Hello Callen,

Your wife should have no difficulty finding a job in the Netherlands. There are many international, bilingual and American schools and with her additional masters degree she should find a job in no time. Just googled English Teacher vacature (vacature is Dutch for job opening) and got a list of 67 on the indeed website.

For you it may be a little more difficult since your job is a bit more specific. If you have a technical college degree, you could perhaps contact one of the many, many recruiters. Like USG Engineering Professionals or Michael Page or.... too many to name. For you the language might be a problem as well. Even though most Dutch people have at least a minimal knowledge of the English language, and English is the main language in many offices, many technical jobs may still require you to speak Dutch. This simply because speaking multiple languages in a team may be dangerous. However I guess racing is an international activity so it shouldn't be impossible to find a job, if any are at all available. Perhaps your best bet would be to try and come in contact with people who have to do with racing.

Google the Hurricane Racing website, they have an English site too, or contact the race tracks in Zandvoort or Assen to see if they can point you towards any engine building companies. I think you'll have a tough time though, we're a tiny country and I suspect race engine builders aren't in high demand.

What you will want to do first is find one of you a job so you know what region to move to. If your wife starts applying for jobs in 2016 she should be able to find a job for the schoolyear 2016/2017. Don't be fooled by the tiny size of the country. You don't want to live too far away from your job because traffic during rush hour in The Netherlands can be a nightmare and commuting even 10 miles can easily take you an hour if you are in the wrong part of the country (that would be the part where the jobs are).

That's all I can come up with. Sorry I can't be of more help. Race engines aren't exactly my field of expertise but if you have any other questions, ask away 

~Saskia

(I did give you the links to the websites but am not allowed to add links to my post)


----------



## Piotr (Jul 18, 2015)

well,I lived in the Netherlands for sometime, and I agree with what has been said by Dutchess here.
My ex girlfriend was a moderator of some racing forum, which I cant recall. I will post it here if I have some flashbacks
Go ahead !
All the best


----------



## Elysia (Jun 10, 2015)

Hi Dutchess,

I am from India and planning to study travel and tourism in Netherlands and eventually find a job during orientation year.
Could you please give me insight on job prospects in this industry. Will it be very difficult to get a job?
I am planning to take a course in 2016. Please suggest. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dutchess (Jun 30, 2015)

Hello Elysia,

Generally speaking, the higher your level of education and the lower the desirability of your field of study, the higher your chances of landing a job.

So if you go to the university to get a degree in chemistry, accounting or engineering, the chances of you finding a job in those fields are basically 100%. The more "fun" your study, the more difficult to find a job. It is certainly not impossible, unemployment isn't that high in Holland, but just more difficult. You'll have more people to compete with, people with more relevant experience, people who have more required skills...

I don't know if you are planning to do a study or just follow a course and I don't know what your resume looks like and if you speak any Dutch. That makes it very difficult for me to give you a realistic estimate of your chances.

Generally speaking, there are a lot of people employed in the tourism industry in The Netherlands, so there are quite a few jobs available. Most of them are entry-level jobs and don't require a university diploma. They aren't particularly well paid, but the standard of living in Holland is relatively high and you won't starve with whatever job you choose but you won't be driving a brand new car either. I do think that speaking Dutch along with some other languages will dramatically increase your chances of finding a job in this industry. That´s about it for now.

~Sas


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

One other big caveat is that, if you are not an EU national, it can be very difficult to get a European (Dutch or anyone else) employer to consider hiring you if you don't already have a visa or residence permit that allows you to work.

Trying to get hired in from outside the EU can be very difficult, as in most countries, any employer will have to justify hiring a non-EU national over an EU national already on site and with the right to work.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Elysia (Jun 10, 2015)

Thanks Guys!!
The following are my details:

Graduation degree: Electrical Engineering
Professional Experience: 6 years in IT industry.

I don't speak Dutch as of now but obviously if I get admission in any of the following programmes, I will start learning Dutch:


NHTV Breda University of Applied Sciences - 
Master in Tourism Destination Management, 
Master of Science Leisure Studies (academic)

Stenden University - 
Master in International Leisure and Tourism Studies
Associate Degree International Leisure Management
Leisure Management
International Hotel Management


So, If I study any of the above programmes, Will it increase my chances of getting a decent job and work visa?


----------



## Elysia (Jun 10, 2015)

Yup, I did search on work visa or PR options. But I want to study tourism and then get a job.
So if I take admission in any good university and obtain fair grades, will it still be next to impossible to secure a job?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you get admitted to a university program, you'll be on a student visa. It may or may not be possible to convert that to a work visa on graduation - but generally only if you actually have a job offer when you graduate. It's not a slam dunk.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

